# Clexane OD



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Mazv
I've been an idiot and taken 2 Clexane injections today accidentally  
I'm on 20mg so I've had 40mg today (20 morning and 20 evening).
Should I be worried and is there anything I should do (eg skip a day).
My plan was to take in the morning but I got confused....
Thanks very much for your help
Reb


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Reb,

Oops  You should be fine, so try not to worry. Although you have taken more than needed, 40mg is still a prophylactic dose so I don't imagine it would cause any additional problems. Just keep an eye out for any side effects or excessive bleeding/bruising (probably highly unlikely though) Just go back to your usual 20mg dose tomorrow and try to pick a time each day and stick with it 

All the best
Maz x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Maz


----------

